# [Essentials] NES *NEW*



## Deleted User (Mar 28, 2010)

This is the new and updated *NES-Essentials* topic.​
The layout will be about the same as ever and the rules are:


			
				Rules by Dice said:
			
		

> *If there is a game already on the list that you think should not be there let me know and it'll have a point removed* (so if there are more negative than positive votes then the game will be removed entirely off the list).
> 
> *You may also recommend some more games in a future post* but: (1) you must not repeat any game you have already mentioned and (2) you must make a new post, do NOT edit your previous post as it may not be seen.


All games will be sorted alphabetically as I decided that I won't show the exact number of votes for each game.




Essential Games [10+ votes]
Battletoads
Castlevania
Contra / Probotector
Duck Hunt
Earthbound / Mother
Legend of Zelda, The
Kirby's Adventure
Megaman
Megaman II
Megaman III
Megaman IV
Metroid
Mike Tyson's Punch-Out!!
Ninja Gaiden
River City Ransom
Super C
Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario Bros. 2
Super Mario Bros. 3
Zelda II - The Adventure of Link








Recommended Games [5+ votes]
Batman
Battletoads & Double Dragon - The Ultimate Team
Bionic Commando
Blaster Master
Bubble Bobble
Castlevania II - Simon's Quest
Castlevania III - Dracula's Curse
Chip 'n Dale Rescue Rangers
Chip 'n Dale Rescue Rangers 2
Cobra Triangle
Crystalis
Dr. Mario
Duck Tales
Duck Tales 2
Donkey Kong
Final Fantasy
Gradius
Gradius II
Gun.Smoke
Kid Icarus
Life Force
Little Nemo - The Dream Master
Maniac Mansion
Megaman V
Megaman VI
Metal Gear
Ninja Gaiden II - The Dark Sword of Chaos
Ninja Gaiden III - The Ancient Ship of Doom
R.C. Pro-Am
Rygar
Startropics
Super Mario Bros. - The Lost Levels
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles II - The Arcade Game
Tetris








Noteworthy Games [3+ votes]
Arkanoid
Dragon Warrior
Faxanadu
Felix the Cat
Final Fantasy II
Final Fantasy III
Gargoyle's Quest II - The Demon Darkness
Guardian Legend, The
Ice Hockey
New GhostBusters II
R.C. Pro-Am II
Shadowgate
Snake Rattle N Roll
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles III - The Manhattan Project








Other Games [<3 votes]
1943 - The Battle of Midway
Action 52
Addams Family, The - Pugsley's Scavenger Hunt
Adventures of Lolo
Adventures of Lolo 2
Adventures of Lolo 3
Alfred Chicken
American Gladiators
Archon
Astro Robo Sasa
Bad News Baseball
Balloon Fight
Baseball Stars
Bases Loaded
Battle Chess
Battle City
Big Nose Freaks Out
Big Nose the Caveman
Blades of Steel
Bomberman
Bomberman II
Boy and His Blob, A - Trouble on Blobolonia
Bubble Bobble
Bubble Bobble Part 2
Bucky O'Hare
Bugs Bunny Birthday Blowout, The
Bump 'n' Jump
California Games
Captain Skyhawk
Caveman Games
Championship Lode Runner
Chessmaster
Circus Charlie
Clash at Demonhead
Conflict
Contra Force
Cosmic Wars
Die Hard
Dizzy The Adventurer
Donkey Kong 2
Donkey Kong 3
Donkey Kong Country 2 (Unl)
Donkey Kong Jr.
Double Dare
Double Dragon
Double Dragon II - The Revenge
Double Dragon III - The Rosetta Stone
Double Dribble
Dragon Scroll - Yomigaerishi Maryuu
Dragon Spirit
Dragon Warrior II
Dragon Warrior III
Dragon Warrior IV
Dropzone
Excitebike
Fantastic Adventures of Dizzy, The
Family Feud
Fester's Quest
Fire Emblem
Fire Emblem Gaiden
Flintstones, The - The Rescue of Dino & Hoppy
Flying Warriors
Formula One - Built To Win
Gauntlet
Getsufuu Maden/Moonwind
Ghostbusters II
Ghosts 'N Goblins
Gimmick!
Golf
Goonies, The
Gremlins 2 - The New Batch
Gumshoe
Gun-Nac
Gyromite
Gyruss
Hudson's Adventure Island
Hudson's Adventure Island II
Hudson's Adventure Island III
Ice Climber
Jackal
Jackie Chan's Action Kung Fu
Jaws
Joust
Jungle Book, The
Just Breed
Kart Fighter
Kid Niki - Radical Ninja
Kings of the Beach
Kung-Fu
Legend of the Ghost Lion
Little Samson
Lode Runner
Lunar Pool
Marble Madness
Mario Bros.
Metal Storm
Micro Machines
Mighty Final Fight
Mission - Impossible
Monopoly
Monster Party
Ms. Pac-Man
NARC
Nintendo World Cup
North & South
Panic Restaurant
Paperboy
Paperboy 2
Pac-Man
Parasol Stars - The Story of Bubble Bobble 3
Pipe Dream
Pirates!
Pro Wrestling
Puzznic
Rad Racer
Raf World / Journey to Silius
Radia Senki - Reimei Hen
Rainbow Islands - The Story of Bubble Bobble 2
Rampart
Rescue - The Embassy Mission
Robo Warrior
Rollergames
Samurai Pizza Cats
Section Z
Shatterhand / Tokkyuu Shirei Solbrain
Silva Saga
Sky Kid
Smash T.V.
Snow Bros.
Solar Jetman - Hunt for the Golden Warpship
Solomon's Key
Splatter House - Wanpaku Graffiti
Spy vs. Spy
Star Wars
Startropics II - Zoda's Revenge
Street Fighter 2010 - The Final Fight
Strider
Super Dodge Ball
Super Spike V'Ball
Super Spy Hunt
Sweet Home
T&C Surf Design
T&C 2 - Thrilla's Surfari
Tale Spin
Tecmo Bowl
Tecmo Super Bowl
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles - Tournament Fighters
Terminator, The
Tetris (Tengen)
Immortal, The
Punisher, The
Super Contra 7 (Unl)
Super Mario World (Unl)
Tiny Toon Adventures
TwinBee
Vice - Project Doom
Vindicators (Tengen)
Wacky Races
WCW World Championship Wrestling
Werewolf - The Last Warrior
Where in Time is Carmen Sandiego
Win, Lose, or Draw
World Heroes 2 (Unl)
WWF King of the Ring
Yo! Noid
Yoshi
Yoshi's Cookie
Zanac
Zen Intergalactic Ninja








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Last updated on 2012-04-24 - post 37
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Special thanks to iritegood, Bitbyte and dice.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Keep voting guys, don't forget about the other essentials lists and most of all: have fun playing the games listed here.*

P.S.: Constructive criticism is always welcome!


----------



## rich333 (Apr 1, 2010)

A boy & his blob (i had a huge list of what each jellybean did - haha)
Flintstones


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 1, 2010)

- Duck Tales 2
- Earthbound
- Super Mario Bros. 3


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2010)

rich333 said:
			
		

> Flintstones


which one do you mean, "Flintstones, The - The Surprise at Dinosaur Peak!" or "Flintstones, The - The Rescue of Dino & Hoppy"?

Also: list updated


----------



## rich333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> rich333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant "The Rescue of Dino & Hoppy", never knew they made a second one, seems like the same gameplay tho. I will give the Dinosaur Peak on a go on the Wii emulator.


----------



## YayMii (Apr 8, 2010)

+1 for EarthBound (which should be renamed as "EarthBound Zero").
I'd also like to vote for Duck Tales, Megaman 1, 2, and 3, and Gradius 1 and 2.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 8, 2010)

List updated.



			
				YayMii said:
			
		

> +1 for EarthBound (which should be renamed as "EarthBound Zero").
> I'd also like to vote for Duck Tales, Megaman 1, 2, and 3, and Gradius 1 and 2.


I won't rename it to "EarthBound Zero", because every name is spelled according to GoodNES v3.14. Besides the game's name is indeed just "EarthBound". It's just that it was never officially released and therefore is sometimes referenced to as "EarthBound Zero". However, the fact that it's on the NES and the Japanese name is written next to it, should be enough to avoid confusion with "EarthBound/Mother 2" on the SNES.


----------



## lowjeep (May 4, 2010)

+1 for Tecmo Super Bowl
The definitive football game on the NES


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (May 4, 2010)

+1 Life Force
+1 Gradius
+1 Gradius II
+1 1943
+1 Mega Man II
+1 Contra/Probotector


----------



## NiGHtS (May 4, 2010)

+1 Castlevania
+1 Megaman 2
+1 Legend of Zelda


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2010)

list updated


----------



## Okami Wolfen (May 12, 2010)

The Legend of Zelda
Zelda II
Final Fantasy I, II, and III.


And Mario, of course.


----------



## Scott-105 (May 12, 2010)

Duck Hunt
Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario Bros. 3
Dr.Mario 
Metroid
The legend of Zelda


----------



## YayMii (May 12, 2010)

Action 52.
...Nah, just joking. Vote for Bionic Commando and Dragon Quest/Dragon Warrior 1.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2010)

List is up to date.


----------



## Balee56 (May 14, 2010)

Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario Bros. 3
Megaman 4
Megaman 5
Duck Hunt
Battle City
Lunar Pool
Metroid
Monster Party
Duck Tales
Mighty Final Fight
Chip'n Dale Rescue Rangers
Batman
Contra
Super C
Felix The Cat
Adventure Island II
Adventure Island III
Tiny Toon Adventures
Tetris
Castlevania


----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2010)

list updated


----------



## amosmyn (Jan 27, 2011)

Super C
Contra
Dr. Mario
Tetris
Pipe Dream
Marble Madness
Metroid
Super Mario Bros. 3
Megaman 2
Megaman 3
Megaman 4
Megaman 5
Narc
Punch Out
Mother
The Legend of Zelda
Kirby's Adventure
Castlevania
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Spy vs. Spy
Startropics
Super Contra 7


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 27, 2011)

amosmyn said:
			
		

> Super Conrta 7



FOR DA LULZ that game sucks...

I say Earthbound Zero. 
Easy Mode Patch for the newbz.


----------



## Ruri (May 18, 2011)

Silva Saga
Legend of the Ghost Lion


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2011)

List updated.


----------



## Nujui (May 19, 2011)

Kirby Adventures.
Legend Of Zelda.
Bubble Bobble.
Megaman 2
Super Mario Bros 3
Kid Icruas(I don't know how to spell his name)

That is all


----------



## machomuu (May 19, 2011)

Action 52


----------



## Recorderdude (May 19, 2011)

And here comes personuser with the amusing pirates and oddities:

Noah's Ark (Megaman Meets Mario, HELL YEAH)
Somari (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwBKW0kDHIQ)
Kart Fighter (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hjGpg5tcL8&feature=related)
World Heroes 2 (Sonic, Mario, Goku and the TMNT in a NES fighter...M.U.G.E.N. before there WAS M.U.G.E.N.!) (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojJYTlkahX0&feature=related)
Gumshoe (Honestly the best lightgun game I've ever played)
Super Mario World (NES) (Surprisingly decent port of the SNES original) (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONCOEyq8IwQ&feature=related)
DKC2 (NES) (Despite having only 3 levels, this is quite possibly one of the best-looking NES games, ever.) (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0efyEdGSiI&feature=related)


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 13, 2011)

+1 Yume Koujou Doki Doki Panic


----------



## Snowmanne (Jan 24, 2012)

Donkey Kong
Metroid
Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario Bros. - The Lost Levels
Super Mario Bros. 2
Super Mario Bros. 3
The Legend Of Zelda
Zelda 2 - The Adventure Of Link


----------



## DS1 (Jan 24, 2012)

+1 River City Ransom
+ 1 Mega Man 5
+ 1 Kirby's Adventure


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Mar 11, 2012)

Mario Bros 3
Little Nemo the Dream Master
Probotector
Ninja Gaiden


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 11, 2012)

Chip and Dale: Rescue Rangers 1
Chip and Dale: Rescue Rangers 2
Castlevania
TMNT: Tournament Fighters
Raf World (Jorney to Silius)
Clash at Demonhead
Tokkyuu Shirei Solbrain (Shatterhand)
Contra Force

I'll add more if I think of anything else that etched itself into my brain...


----------



## thiefb0ss (Mar 14, 2012)

Super Mario Bros 2. The one with the radishes, not the Japanese version (which was the same gameplay but was deemed too difficult for Americans.)


----------



## Xarsah16 (Apr 10, 2012)

+1 Tetris (Nintendo)
+1 Duck Hunt
+1 Yoshi's Cookie
+1 Dr. Mario


----------



## raulpica (Apr 10, 2012)

This thread is probably dead in the water, as @Takeshi hasn't updated it in over a year...

Anyway:

A Boy and his Blob
Battletoads
Castlevania
Contra
Donkey Kong
Donkey Kong 3
Donkey Kong Jr.
Duck Hunt
Earthbound Zero / MOTHER1
Formula One - Built to Win
Gargoyle's Quest II - The Demon Darkness
Ghosts 'N Goblins
Kirby's Adventure (+9001)
Megaman 
Megaman II
Megaman III
Megaman IV
Megaman V
Megaman VI
Mike Tyson's Punchout
Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario Bros. 2 (J)
Super Mario Bros. 2 (U)
Super Mario Bros. 3
The Legend of Zelda
Where's in Time Carmen Sandiego
Zelda II - The Adventure of Link

I'm sure I'm missing something, but this is what's on my PSP currently (along with another crapload of games) and what I've played till now (that's why I'm missing classics like Dragon Quest)


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Apr 15, 2012)

Zelda 2, really difficult and a big change in comparison to other Zelda games.


----------



## finkmac (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanatos Telos said:


> Zelda 2, really difficult and a big change in comparison to other Zelda games.



I remember it being called… The worst game ever…


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Apr 15, 2012)

finkmac said:


> Thanatos Telos said:
> 
> 
> > Zelda 2, really difficult and a big change in comparison to other Zelda games.
> ...


It's probably because it's a sidescrolling rpg.
It's still a pretty good game, why don't you try it out yourself?


----------



## finkmac (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanatos Telos said:


> finkmac said:
> 
> 
> > Thanatos Telos said:
> ...



Maybe I should… Does it have a battery save like Zelda I?


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Apr 15, 2012)

finkmac said:


> Thanatos Telos said:
> 
> 
> > finkmac said:
> ...


Not sure, I played when I was like 6, so I honestly have no idea.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2012)

The list is (finally) up to date. I'll do the other ones when I've got some time (maybe the weekend).



raulpica said:


> This thread is probably dead in the water, as @Takeshi hasn't updated it in over a year...
> ...


Sorry about that. I got a new job and I'm not as often on this site as I used to be.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2012)

This thread really needs more Underdogs, all I'm reading are first-party titles or big franchise names.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 24, 2012)

Takeshi said:


> The list is (finally) up to date. I'll do the other ones when I've got some time (maybe the weekend).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem, nice to see you around again 

Congrats on the new job!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 22, 2012)

My favorites NES games!   +1:-

- Lode Runner
- Mario Bros & Super Mario Bros 1, 2 & 3
- Chip & Dales: Rescue Rangers 1 & 2
- Contra
- Double Dragon 1, 2 & 3
- Donkey Kong
- Dragon Warrior
- Gremlins 2: The New Batch
- Ice Climber
- Lemmings
- Pac-Man
- Paperboy 1 & 2
- Popeye
- Prince of Persia
- Rambo
- Tom & Jerry
- Wheel of Fortune


----------



## dickfour (Jul 22, 2012)

Where is Gyromite on this list? It's sad it was in the pipe but never released as a nes classic for gba


----------



## DS1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh, +1 to Ice Hockey, I had forgotten about it (sadly).


----------



## snakepliskin2334 (Jul 27, 2012)

spyhunter +1 metal gear half point it was alright but msx was better version:
Punch out +1 
Super C +1
super mairo Bros All +1
rolling thunder +1
Top Gun Second mission +1
Double Dragon 1 +1 
thats my list of good games for nes  that i have played in my life time but im downloading more and playing them on emulators so i will update over time


----------



## TeeR (Dec 12, 2012)

Balloon Fight
Clu Clu Land
Mr. Gimmick!
Mickey Mania 7


----------



## Whyat (Dec 21, 2012)

Earthbound if you want to buy a repro cart.


----------



## LoggerMan (Feb 10, 2013)

What about excite bike? Surely that is a noteworthy title. I'll think of some more in a new post later.


----------



## assassinz (Mar 28, 2013)

Super Dodge Ball
Crash n' the Boys Street Challenge
Bad News Baseball
Gun Nac
Little Nemo the Dream Master
Crystalis
Mighty Final Fight
Fire n' Ice
Metal Storm
Battletoads & Double Dragon
Monopoly
Tecmo Super Bowl
Little Sampson
Kirby's Adventure
Kickle Cubicle
Bionic Commando
Rygar
Ducktales
Mega Man 3
Mike Tyson's Punch-Out!
Bomberman II


----------



## gamewitch (Mar 28, 2013)

ROM City Rampage seeings how the guy behind Retrocity Rampage finally finished the original one that got him started on RetroCity


----------



## Spectro87 (Apr 10, 2015)

+1 River City Ransom


----------



## SeeChao (Jun 12, 2015)

Missing Megafoot...


----------



## MisterV.exe (Mar 30, 2016)

Super Mario Bros.,
Super Mario Bros. 2,
Super Mario Bros. 3,
Duck Hunt,
Donkey Kong Classics


----------



## VitaType (Jul 17, 2016)

+1 for

Kirby's Adventure
Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario Bros. 2
Super Mario Bros. 3
Duck Tales
Maniac Mansion
Final Fantasy III
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Spy vs. Spy


----------



## SapphireDaisy (Aug 19, 2016)

+1 Super Mario Bros.
+1 Super Mario Bros. 2
+1 Super Mario Bros. 3
+1 Zelda II - The Adventure of Link


----------



## LinksAsleeping (Feb 10, 2017)

+1
Final Fantasy 
The Legend of Zelda 
Zelda II: The Adventure of Link
Super Mario Bros 
Super Mario Bros 2
Super Mario Bros 3
Mega Man 
Mega Man 2
Mega Man 3
Castlevania 
Castlevania II: Simon's Quest
Castlevania III: Dracula's Curse
Tecmo Bowl 
Tecmo Super Bowl 
RBI Baseball 
RBI Baseball 2
RBI Baseball 3
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles II: The Arcade Game
Metroid
Mike Tyson's Punch Out!!
Tetris 
Dr. Mario
Contra
Super C
Pro Wrestling 
Blades Of Steel
Ice Hockey 
Double Dribble


----------



## herm4n (Feb 12, 2017)

Double Dribble
Ice Hockey
Battle Kid 2
Castelvania 2 - Simon's Quest
Life Force
Arkanoid
Zelda 2
Mario Bros.
Super Mario Bros.
Bomberman 2


----------



## Lychees09 (Mar 12, 2017)

Iron sword wizards and warriors 2
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
The Legend of Zelda
Duck Tales
Felix The Cat


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2017)

They didnt update it in the last 5 years...


----------



## Dragoonhurdur (May 12, 2017)

Posting for Famicom goodness. 

Gimmick! (that Sunsoft 5B audio chip...) 
Metal Storm 
Mega Man 2/Rockman 2
Gradius 2


----------



## Washudoll (Sep 21, 2017)

-Blaster Master
-Burai Fighter
-Isolated Warrior
-Kabuki Quantum Fighter
-Kick Master
-Low G Man
-Mega Man 4
-Super Mario Bros. 3
-Robowarrior
-Turtles 2 Arcade


----------

